# Cube 240 Schaltung



## odoggy (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und Laie 

Habe ein gebrauchtes Cube 240 als Geburtstagsgeschenk gekauft.
Es ist ein 2013er Cube 240 race blue 'n yellow. Ich hätte 2 Fragen zur Schaltung wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

1) als Schalthebel sind Shimano SL-RS-41 verbaut. Da diese ein bisschen verkratzt sind würde ich sie gerne tauschen. Kann man diese auch durch SL-RS-43 oder SL-RS-47 tauschen, d.h. sind die kompatibel? Was ist der unterschied zwischen den 41er, 43er und den 47er? Ist das für einen Laien schwierig die selber zu ersetzten oder sollte man das lieber von einem Fachhändler machen lassen?

2) Wenn man mit dem linken Schalthebel zwischen 2 und 3 wechselt und zurück dann hackt es ein wenig. Man kann ja die Schaltung im Fachhandel für ca. 10€ einstellen lassen. Würde das Einstellen der Schaltung das Problem lösen?

Gruß


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2015)

Die sind kompatibel, aber achte auf die letzte Zahl (nach 41/43/47), weil diese die Ganganzahl angibt (also z.B. -8 für 8 Gänge). Unterschiede gibt es im Design, funktional sollten die sich nix geben.

Geliefert werden die Shifter mit eingefädeltem Schaltzug. Beim Tausch sollte man die Außenhülle mit wechseln. Diese ist dafür meist in der Länge anzupassen und ev. mit Endkappen zu versehen. Kürzen ist mit Seitenschneider zu bewerkstelligen. Anschließend mit spitzem Nagel oder ähnlichem die innenliegenden Drahtseelen wieder in runde Form drücken und den ev. gequetschten Plastik-Inliner öffnen. Schaltung muss danach natürlich eingestellt werden.

Wenn Du dies für 10 Eur in der Werkstatt machen lassen möchtest, ist es ev. besser, den kompletten Tausch dort machen zu lassen. Letzten Ende wäre zu überlegen, ob sich der Tausch überhaupt lohnt. Die nächsten Kratzer folgen vermutlich bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odoggy (27. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke erstmal.

Am liebsten würde ich einfach nur die Abdeckung der 41er tauschen, nur die gibt es kaum noch... habe zumindest nix gefunden.
Vermute das die 47er Abdeckung nicht passt. Nun ja, ist ja nur ein optisches Problemchen. Hoffe nur das zumindest das Problem mit der hakeligen Schaltung nach dem Einstellen weg ist.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2015)

Was heißt, es "hakelt"? Kette geht nicht gleich vom größten aufs mittlere Blatt runter? Nachdem der Umwerfer (hoffentlich) korrekt montiert ist, gibt es 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten:
linker/unterer Anschlag, fürs geschilderte Problem irrelevant
rechter/oberer Anschlag, dito
Zuglänge ("Zugspannung"), Kabeleinsteller direkt am Schalthebel

Letzteren ev. mal ein Stück (halbe Umdrehung) reindrehen. Damit wandert der Umwerfer etwas von rechts/außen Richtung Mitte/innen. Dann geht die Kette leichter von 3 auf 2. Ev. ist dann aber zum Schalten von 2 auf 3 etwas Nachdrücken nötig.

Andere Ursache kann ein schwergängiger Schaltzug sein, Dreck, Rost, etc.

Schalthebel ist selten Schuld.

Im allgemeinen sind die an Kinderrädern üblicherweise verbauten preiswerten Schaltungskomponenten gerade nach einiger Zeit der Benutzung funktional nicht mehr mit den hochwertigen XT o.ä. Komponenten vergleichbar. Gelenke, Dichtungen etc. sind bei weitem nicht so hochwertig, es funktioniert einfach nicht so "fluffig". Mit gewissen Einschränkungen muss man dann wohl leben...


----------



## odoggy (27. Juli 2015)

Ok, die Schalthebel sind nicht Schuld...
Aber wenn ich die 47er Revoshift mit Zug kaufe, könnte ich die Hebel und den Zug tauschen lassen?! Weil der Zug ist ja bei den Hebeln dabei.

Schwanke zwischen
- Schaltung einstellen lassen für 10€
- oder Hebel und Zug tausche + einstellen lassen für 40€

Nur weiß ich nicht ob die 2te Möglichkeit was bringt?

Mit "reindrehen" ist gemeint im Uhrzeigersinn drehen?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Juli 2015)

An Fahrrädern dieser Preisklasse ist's manchmal ein wenig diffizil eine "passende" Einstellung zu finden.
Wieso, weshalb, warum? Keiner weiß es.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2015)

Bin nicht sicher, ob bei Deinem Angebot nur der Zug oder auch die Hülle dabei ist. Für bessere Leichtgängigkeit auf jeden Fall Hülle mit tauschen.

Ja, "reindrehen" meint im Uhrzeigersinn vom Zug auf den Schalthebel gesehen.

Fahr zur Werkstatt, die sollen versuchen, den Umwerfer passend zu justieren. Klappt das nicht, sollten sie eine Ursache benennen können und diese abstellen. Wenn ein Wechsel der Züge voraussichtlich helfen wird, weil die alten offensichtlich schwergängig sind, sollen sie das durchführen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass ein anderer Defekt festgestellt wird, Umwerfer verbogen, falsch montiert, Kette zu schmal, wasweißich. Kaffeesatzleserei hier am Bildschirm.


----------



## odoggy (27. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke nochmal für die vielen Tipps.
Werde das so machen... also erst das mit dem Einsteller reindrehen und falls es nicht hilft ab zur Werkstatt.
Mich würde zwar interessieren wie man das alles selber machen kann, will das Fahrrad aber auch nicht direkt verbasteln.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2015)

Ev. kannst Du es einen Kumpel machen lassen. Bei einem Feierabendbier. Und aufmerksam zuschauen. Im Radladen geht das leider meist nicht. In größeren Städten gibt es Selbsthilfewerkstätten. Die haben das Werkzeug und erfahrene Schrauber vor Ort. Da kann man mal zuschauen und bei Problemen auch fragen.


----------



## odoggy (28. Juli 2015)

Hätte noch eine Frage. Wenn es am Umwerfer liegen sollte, welchen könnte ich verbauen?
Beim Cube 240 ist ein Shimano FD-C050 verbaut. Denke das ist ein Top Swing?!
Die Blätter der Kettengarnitur sind 42-34-24.

Die Umwerfer ansich sind ja nicht so teuer, z.B.:
SHIMANO Alivio 3x9-fach Umwerfer FD-T4000 Top Swing
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...umwerfer-fd-t4000-top-swing-213580/wg_id-4117
oder
SHIMANO Deore 9-fach Umwerfer FD-M590 Top Swing
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...h-umwerfer-fd-m590-top-swing-42829/wg_id-4129

Aber da steht 44-48 Zähne, passt nicht, oder? Oder sind das nur maximal Werte und die Kettenblätter können auch weniger Zähne haben?


----------



## trifi70 (28. Juli 2015)

Meist klappt es auch mit weniger Zähnen. Ich fahre an einem MTB einen XT 9x mit 36/22 und das tut absolut problemlos ohne Abwürfe etc.

Downswing (also Montageschelle ganz oben) ist haltbarer und weniger anfällig für Schmutz. Passt aber nicht überall, da die Schelle bei Fullys keinen Platz findet bzw. am Hardtail mit Flaschenhalterösen kollidiert. Achten müsstest Du noch darauf, woher der Zug kommt, also von oben (Top Pull) oder unten am Tretlager (Down Pull). Manche Umwerfer sind universell für beide Varianten ausgelegt. Der Schellendurchmesser muss natürlich zum Sattelrohr passen. Oft gibt es Standardgröße 35mm mit Adapter auf 32mm.

Das größere Problem was ich hier sehe: Du hast Dir 9fach Umwerfer rausgesucht. Wieviele Gänge hat das Rad? Je mehr Ritzel hinten, desto schmaler die Kette und desto enger stehen auch die Leitbleche vom Umwerfer. Dann bekommt man das oft nicht mehr über alle Gänge schleiffrei eingestellt. Wenigstens das mittlere Kettenblatt sollte aber mit allen Ritzeln fahrbar sein. Abhilfe kann (unschön) etwas Aufbiegen der Bleche schaffen oder die Verwendung einer 9fach Kette, was auf 8fach Ritzeln problemlos funktioniert. Bei 7fach bin ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odoggy (28. Juli 2015)

Ok, verstehe.

Das Rad hat vorne 3 und hinten 7 Blätter, also 21-Gang. Dachte, mit einem Top Swing kann man nicht viel falsch machen da vorher schon einer dran war und es dann auf jedenfall auch passt.

Habe noch den Shimano Altus FD-M310 gefunden. Er ist auch Top Swing und für Schaltungen 3x7/8-fach ausgelegt:
http://www.bike24.de/p1120909.html

Ist das nun ein 7-/8-fach Umwerfer und hätte dein oben geschildertes Problem nicht?

Da kann man nix falsch machen, oder? Müsste auch ein wenig besser sein als der bereits verbaute?!

P.S. der Umwerfer ist auch Dual-Pull


----------



## trifi70 (28. Juli 2015)

Ja, dieser passt besser. Für 7 und 8fach werden dieselben Ketten benutzt. Das sollte funktionieren. Altus ist etwas höher wertig.


----------



## Taurus1 (31. Juli 2015)

wegen Montage und einstellen: schau mal bei Youtube, da gibt es einige gute Anleitungen.


----------

